# Coma - the movie



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Coma* - a highly suspenseful and tense medical drama

_"When a young doctor notices an unusual number of comas
occurring in her hospital, she uncovers a horrible conspiracy." _

Dates: Monday, Sept 3 - Tues, Sept 4
Times: 9:00 pm, Eastern - both nights
Network: A&E HD - set your DVR

Exec. Producers: Ridley & Tony Scott

Explore the film's web site: http://www.aetv.com/coma, for details
about the film, video clips and an interesting slideshow.

Having seen the original "Coma", which was released in 1978, I'm 
excited about the remake. I hope some of you can watch it so we
can discuss it afterward. If you saw the original, I'd like to hear your 
thoughts on how the two versions compare.

For those of you who have Amazon Prime, and if you are interested in
watching the original Coma, it is available for $2.99 for a 48 hr rental 
and there is a free preview. I don't see Coma listed on Netflix.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Was just searching for the show and found out that Coma the 1978 movie is being showed on TMAXHD 522 on Sept 5 at 9:50am.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> Was just searching for the show and found out that Coma the 1978 movie is being showed on TMAXHD 522 on Sept 5 at 9:50am.


Thanks -- 522 on which provider?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nick said:


> Thanks -- on which provider?


DirecTV......Channel 522.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> Thanks -- on which provider?


That's DirecTV. I also notice the 1978 movie is currently available on DirecTV HBO On Demand.

Thanks for the heads-up on the new A&E production. Coincidentally, I'm currently re-reading (actually listening to) the original novel, which I first read ~35 years ago.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Wasn't Genevieve Bujold in the original? I had a crush on her back then.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Interesting that (Dr) Robin Cook wrote the book, while Michael Crichton wrote the screenplay for Coma, the movie.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Interestingly Coma (1978) features a then unknown Tom Selleck portraying Sean Murphy, one of the coma victims.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Wasn't Genevieve Bujold in the original? I had a crush on her back then.


Yes, as did I. I have a lifelong weakness for beautiful French women speaking English with a French accent. Ooo la-la! 

The original also starred Richard Widmark and a young Michael Douglas.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> Yes, as did I. I have a lifelong weakness for beautiful French women speaking English with a French accent. Ooo la-la!
> 
> The original also starred Richard Widmark and a young Michael Douglas.


She was in one of my favorite movies The King Of Hearts with Alan Bates from 1966. Always love her.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Agreed. The King of Hearts was a wonderful film. She was perfect in that.

Although I am sooo glad she wasn't Capt. Janeway in Star Trek: Voyager. The footage they shot during the two days she had the captain's chair was just awful.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

:down:......Remakes seldom live up to the original. For me this one was no exception. In spite of a great cast and director I gave up and changed the channel after the first forty minutes. The 1978 movie is far superior.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Watch this remake last night with high hopes. Overall good. No better than the original. In fact, the original's Jefferson Institutue was much more intense. Especially in the way patients were suspended. .


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

This two part movie was an utter disappointment. Chock a block full of time killing filler. It had the potential to rival the original movie yet failed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I was not impressed. I watched it just to see what the twist might be or who was behind it, but that was a terrible movie. I think this might have been better off as a longer series or mini-series. Everything just seemed so rushed in how she was running off on her investigation and she's a med student to boot. And then there was nothing about Geena Davis's character at the end either even though she seemed to be one of the main conspirators.

- Merg


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

meh...., it killed 3.25 hours of my life and I got to see a few good actors working again.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What a train wreck of a film. I stopped watching half-way through the first night. Nothing like the original Coma, which I will watch again and again in the years to come.

Too bad - big dissapointment.


----------

